# Electric fence - charger to fence distance



## HD Ridge (Sep 4, 2021)

Electric fence experts - 
Brief background: Want to build a 4 or 5 strand electric fence to enclose say 4 acres. This will be a semi permanent interior fence and plan to get a 4 joule AC charger. Perhaps oversized but plan on future expansion of the fence. Our ground is rocky so will use T posts exclusively.

Question: If my 110 volt power source is say 100 to 150 feet from any point along the fence, would using insulated wire of proper size (i.e. that typically used for that exact purpose) to extend from the charger to the fence result in a loss of voltage? I think that DC output chargers like this are not as sensitive to voltage loss as AC circuits are ???
Considering the say 12 gauge wire on the actual fence might run for thousands of feet it seems like 150 or 200 of insulated wire would not be an issue.

It just seems to me that the 110 volt chargers would be less problematic over the long haul.

Thoughts?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

What are you keeping in or out? But back to your question I would focus on proper grounding, minimum of 3 8 foot ground rods. Then any fence charger for the rated distance should work. We always use insulated wire to charge the fence.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I have a solar charger, parmak. I have 3- 8ft grounding rods. Its hot all the time wether I have electricity or not. I have about 5 acres in single stran over fencing. Im going to add another acre to that. Believe me, Ive touched it and it bites!


----------



## Maddyrose (Jul 22, 2021)

I have a 16 joule charger. I run 1000feet of insulated wire. Still plenty of juices to cut the weeds off 5 acres of fence.. I hung the insulated off t posts too. Rodents like to chew insulation off and you don't want to have to find the short where they chewed thru.


----------



## HD Ridge (Sep 4, 2021)

Appreciate the input from all and please keep em coming.

WCD - I plan to keep nigerian dwarfs in and hopefully coyotes out. The goat per acre density will likely be very low, at least to start with. Thanks for the reminder about multiple grounding rods.
I read recently where some folks have a system to keep the soil moist at the grounding rods. 

Still trying to work out the details.


----------

